# Roady XT quit working



## plantsower (Dec 8, 2013)

My Roady XT quit working properly a few months back. I then cancelled my service. It showed and still shows "XM Satellite Radio" when I plug it into the cradle (dock). I can't turn it off nor use any of the functions, but I feel the radio is still good. It quit working in the car and in the home on the same day. 

I can only turn it on by putting it on the dock. I can only turn if off by taking it off the dock or pulling the plug, I guess. None of the functions work except to light up and say "XM Satellite Radio." So, something is working.

I was thinking of calling XM and getting it activated and then canceling if the radio doesn't work after that, and then maybe getting a new radio which I'd rather not do as the XT has features the others don't. Not sure what else to do. Any ideas that aren't such a hassle? :bang

Thanks.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Kinda sounds fried to me.

:eek2:


I don't know about the features on a Roady, but I have a Starmate that has the 45 min buffer and ala carte channels. Love it, love it, love it! Might be something to look at.


----------



## plantsower (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, Legend, you could be right. But, two Roady's going out the same day? Bought at different times? I still am not convinced they are fried.

Rita


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry, thought Roady did not work in 2 different in locations, not that 2 Roady's were acting up.

I'd think XM CSR and tech support would really want to look at an auth problem or an account issue.


----------



## plantsower (Dec 8, 2013)

It's okay. It's both. Two Roadys, two cradles (docks). They don't work in my car or my house. Have you ever had to deal with XM customer support? It's pitiful. They answer questions you don't ask. :bang

I guess I'll try signing up and then canceling if I have to. 

Thanks again for responding to me.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have had it unplug for "a few months" it will lock-up. Do you get programing on channel 1 if no it's history. Had it happen to me during there free listening weekend. Go to www.Siriusxm.com do a resent signal and see if that helps. Did not work had to get a new radio. Got a good deal at Best Buy.


----------



## plantsower (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi: 

I can't get it to do anything. So, no channel 1. It wasn't unplugged when it quit working. The other radio was, though. Would having the signal resent do any good if I don't a current subscription?

I've heard of it happening to others during the free weekend. That's what's so fishy.

I found a cheap one and will order it probably. I guess it can't hurt to try to have the signal resent without a subscription. What could it hurt?

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## plantsower (Dec 8, 2013)

Tried to have the signal resent. No dice. i guess I will get a new radio. If it doesn't work, I guess I will just have to throw parts at it. Grrrr!


----------

